# I'm Back. Outdoor grow



## Capone (Jul 6, 2012)

After a few years and tons of experience later I've come back to the MP forum. 

with a mixture of 20 plans outdoor this year (purple gas, Sour D,and GDP). the holes were are 2 feet deep and 2 feet wide, filled with FoxFarm soil. They 7 of them were planted on  6\1\12 7 more 6\8\12 remainders 6/14/12. They are are watered at night every other day with water and 2x a week with food using 3 part (grow,micro,bloom) and B52. I changed  the food last week to Flora Nova grow (cheaper and less time consuming) and have yet to see a difference. this is the basic info on my grow. pix will be updated weekly. I hope you guys get something from this journal. sit back and enjoy the high! hahah later bros. 


Q's 
Will the change of nutrient's have a dramatic affect on my babes? 

Under ideal conditions, what will a single plant yield? 

Indoor grows i usually trim the bottom leafs, does this apply to outdoor?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2012)

:ciao: *capone*...nice too see ya around again...yield questions are allways hard to detirmine but you will yield huge..as for the cutting of the leafs...I clean my girls up  but leave the fan leafs...thats the large one...when changing nutrients its best to start light and work up...I also would recommend a couple watterings with PH adjusted water then start new nutes...Hope this helps...cant wait to see what ya have growing on...untill then take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 6, 2012)

Me too, cant wait to watch another outdoor.

As for the Yield question, you gonna go from 8 oz, to 3+ pounds.  I dont know the size you have them when planted, but you have six weeks or so more for veg.  They should be going to flower early to mid August.  How much growth you get from them in the next weeks will determine yield.

I also trim the lower part of the plant, just did ours last week.  The small lower branches, very small wont yield enough to keep them.  Bout six inches from ground to main branching.  I dont take any branches that are big.  Makes for ease of watering with a hose as I water.  Easier to apply a top dressing (3 inches of soil) when they go into flower.

Yippee!  Another outdoor journal! Cant wait to see your pics.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Capone (Jul 8, 2012)

PIX #'s 1,2,3 Last week

Pix #'s 4,5,6,7 Are today.

Nothing new to report. Enjoy


----------



## Capone (Jul 15, 2012)

Baby girls are growing.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 16, 2012)

I am enjoying....oh yes, love your outdoor.  More Mojo for you, Mojo, Mojo, Mojo.

Looks like they adjusted well to the new nutes.  Love your backyard.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2012)

Your ladies are doing absolutely stellar there, Capone. Keeper up.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## tastyness (Jul 16, 2012)

I dream about the day when I can have beauties like that in my backyard.  For now, I'll content myself with my tent and keeping my first "real" grow moving along.


----------



## Capone (Jul 16, 2012)

They are reacting positively to the new "food". Flora nova for sure next indoor for sure. For people new to growing, I have some advice: Don't think this cant be you. With a few more go-at-it, it'll be you in no time.  

To the Experts: 
They are starting to flower I've noticed. it's only the middle of July. Is this a bad thing? Is it 8-12 weeks after that before they could be fully matured? this is about mid to late September. I want to know if this is pre-mature or?? Should I start to change to Flora Nova stage two?


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking great man! 

One of mine also seems to have kicked to flower, last week of June, which was odd. Hasn't really formed much buds, but has grown crazy amounts since then. Just tons of pistils showing. Shouldn't have went to flower so early with full day of sun right now. I've still stayed with my GH grow and micro.... Waiting and watching before I change up the nutrients.. I fear it might reveg pretty soon, if it's even fully started to flower.  

Your girls look amazing though. Pulling up my chair.


----------



## HIpakalolo (Jul 17, 2012)

nice grow! they're looking great!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2012)

Capone said:
			
		

> They are reacting positively to the new "food". Flora nova for sure next indoor for sure. For people new to growing, I have some advice: Don't think this cant be you. With a few more go-at-it, it'll be you in no time.
> 
> To the Experts:
> They are starting to flower I've noticed. it's only the middle of July. Is this a bad thing? Is it 8-12 weeks after that before they could be fully matured? this is about mid to late September. I want to know if this is pre-mature or?? Should I start to change to Flora Nova stage two?



I really like the Flora Nova Grow, but for some reason, have never had good grows with the Flora Nova Bloom.  You might want to look at the Lucas formula which uses only the Flora Micro and Flora Bloom of the 3 part series in a 1-2 ratio.  I do find that I need to add Cal-Mag with the GH nutes in flowering.

Your plants look great.  I sure wish that outside was an option for me.  However, even if I found a place, we have such a short growing season outdoors that they wouldn't have time to finish.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 18, 2012)

looking awesome capone!

THG, why not take clones and flower outside? That way you only need 8 weeks after the cuttings take.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 22, 2012)

Your ladies are looking real good keep up the good work.


----------



## Capone (Jul 23, 2012)

There you go.. 

Whats up with the holes? 

the burn? over fed?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update.....good looking! GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow those are awesome looking plants. Wish my garden looked that good.


----------



## Capone (Jul 30, 2012)

Can't wait til' flowing starts. Enjoy


----------



## tastyness (Jul 30, 2012)

Wowser...
Those look marvelous.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 30, 2012)

:icon_smile: :yeahthat: MOJO>>>>>>


----------



## Capone (Aug 9, 2012)

wait til' this weekend.. oh my have they grown..


----------



## Irish (Aug 9, 2012)

very nice capone...


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 9, 2012)

Looking beautiful Capone :aok:


----------



## Capone (Aug 13, 2012)

Enjoy. It's a countdown now..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2012)

looking great *capone*

its MAgic time:lama:


----------



## Capone (Aug 19, 2012)

Check out the little video I made of the med grow.  

htXX://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xu6ItDdH1w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## animal454 (Aug 19, 2012)

Lookin real good man..Did you have any issues with bugs? What did you use for the bugs if you did have issues.?? Sorry if I missed it in the thread..


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 19, 2012)

very professional looking!  COOOL


----------



## Hick (Aug 20, 2012)

> YouTube is not for pornography or sexually explicit content. If this describes your video, even if it's a video of yourself, don't post it on YouTube. Also,* be advised that we work closely with law enforcement *\You further agree that you will not submit to the Service any Content or other material that is contrary to the YouTube Community Guidelines, currently found at xxx.youtube.com/t/community_guidelines, which may be updated from time to time, *or contrary to applicable local, national, and international laws* and regulations.


USA Today
Cops Using YouTube to Find Criminals
This article identifies the following instances where social media has helped solve a crime.

    Police in Suffolk, Va., were able to identify suspects involved in a Dec. 14 street fight when cellphone videos were posted on YouTube.
    Police in Chattanooga, Tenn., discovered an online forum where residents were planning illegal drag races, staked out the area and ticketed participants.
    Police in Los Angeles used YouTube and Flickr to identify people suspected of being involved in riots following the June 2009 NBA Championship.
    In November, police in Minneapolis and St. Paul, arrested four people for assault after seeing videos they had posted of themselves.
    A Minneapolis man accused in a shooting was recently arrested after telling a friend about the crime in a Facebook message.
    In December, Massachusetts authorities caught a child-rape suspect after learning about his whereabouts on Facebook.
Police have established a tip line for citizens to report information they think might help solve a crime.


> Forget surveillance video and eye witness accounts. More and more, Facebook, YouTube and other social media tools are providing evidence to nab the bad guys.


--> hxxp://suffolkmedialaw.com/2010/02/15/police-across-the-country-tap-into-facebook-youtube-to-solve-crimes/



> More than 40 police departments across the country are turning to YouTube, the popular video repository of social media, to communicate with the public and catch criminals.


 hxxp://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-06-20/police-youtube-twitter-crime/55930126/1

  and if "local departments have figured  it out, only the most naive of the naive, could possibly think the feds haven't....AND most likely on a much more sophisticated scale.


----------



## Capone (Aug 20, 2012)

Hick: Although I'm perfectly legal in my State and being in compliance with my limitations; I've still deiced to remove the video.. I guess, i had a laps of judgement. Rather not give "them" any reason at all right! Cheers


----------



## Hick (Aug 20, 2012)

... it's my personal opinion, and only that, but I think it's prudent to avoid _giving_ anyone  evidence or information that might possibly be used against you in any way now or in the future..
  I'm sure there are hundreds, no 'thousands', that disagree with me. The .."it will never happen to me" theory.. just doesn't hold water for me..

nice grow capone


----------



## Capone (Aug 28, 2012)

Enjoy  

once a week bug spray. two days a week 3 part AN + Big Bud + B52 

next week ill be adding Bud Candy + Honey comb :icon_smile:


----------



## Capone (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## brimck325 (Sep 2, 2012)

fillin in nice ...your gonna be busy in a few weeks...peace


----------



## Capone (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks @brimck325


----------



## tastyness (Sep 2, 2012)

Stunning- what abundance


----------



## Capone (Sep 9, 2012)

enjoy


----------



## Capone (Sep 17, 2012)

Almost finished..


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 17, 2012)

looking real good!


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 17, 2012)

wow!my fingers hurt just looking!
are you legal there?
do you trim by hand? impressive bro


----------



## icefreon (Sep 18, 2012)

Capone said:
			
		

> Enjoy
> 
> once a week bug spray. two days a week 3 part AN + Big Bud + B52
> 
> next week ill be adding Bud Candy + Honey comb :icon_smile:



Do tell me about this "bud candy". I did a search and it looks like a molasses and vitamin additive for soil. I've been using GH Floralicious Plus as my finisher. Whats your experience with Bud Candy?


----------



## Capone (Sep 27, 2012)

woke up this morning. 15 out of 20 of my plats were stolen!!! furious right now!!


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 27, 2012)

Capone said:
			
		

> woke up this morning. 15 out of 20 of my plats were stolen!!! furious right now!!



Capone, Man I'm  sorry to hear that. I know you must be going out of your mind right now.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 27, 2012)

wow. Im sorry man. That really sux


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry to here that I hope things get better for ya..... Hope it wasn't somebody you know>


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 27, 2012)

Bummer dude! That sucks! Every morning I wake up, and afternoon get home from work wondering if there still there......... Too close in the season to not be paranoid OD. Sorry man


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 27, 2012)

Capone said:
			
		

> woke up this morning. 15 out of 20 of my plats were stolen!!! furious right now!!


 
i'd wanna hurt somebody....so sorry.

i have (3 ) motion detectors guarding my 4 girls.they're wireless,reasonably priced and a different chime (similar to doorbell ) goes off any time any thing as big or more as a squirrel goes near.feel very comfy w/ these guarding 24/7.  also have (2) infrared motion cameras to get photos of any and all movement w/in 75 ft. of my girls.covered pretty well, home or not.
you had such a great crop!!!


----------



## animal454 (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn man..Were they even close to being ready??


----------



## tastyness (Sep 28, 2012)

I had a dream ... and it looked just like your backyard. 
Beautiful.


----------



## Capone (Jun 26, 2013)

back at it


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 26, 2013)

damn......was looking so nice.....that sucks....that's. why I have  119lbs of blue nose pitbull.....


----------



## Mountain209man (Jun 26, 2013)

Better luck this year...I'm sure u had some still got some good smoke anyway anywhere thoughts


----------



## Capone (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll load some of my current projects.. I'd some security issues that were addressed. you live and you learn. i actually had 3 plants left. that yielded 5.5 lbs. cost plus pain and suffering. :\


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 3, 2013)

Capone said:
			
		

> Hick: Although I'm perfectly legal in my State and being in compliance with my limitations; I've still deiced to remove the video.. I guess, i had a laps of judgement. Rather not give "them" any reason at all right! Cheers



don't you fear fly overs, I just posted a question regarding just that? in my area near  LA/Orange county borders there's tons of low flyovers all day and night

and I know this is a year old post but those plants sure look beatiful, if you have a med card and only grow six plants (outside) can they still come for you?  or does the CaLI laws protect at all?


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 3, 2013)

Capone said:
			
		

> Hick: Although I'm perfectly legal in my State and being in compliance with my limitations; I've still deiced to remove the video.. I guess, i had a laps of judgement. Rather not give "them" any reason at all right! Cheers



I would make a fake email address at  http://tormail.org/    and  FIRST download the  TOR  BROWSER  use it to make the fake email account, then post EVERYTHING pot related using the TOR  browser,  READ on this and you will see, that EVERYtime you run the browser it goes out and makes a VPN tunnel and gives you a FAKE ip address somewhere other than where you live , and then you become invisible.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Jul 3, 2013)

Capone said:
			
		

> I'll load some of my current projects.. I'd some security issues that were addressed. you live and you learn. i actually had 3 plants left. that yielded 5.5 lbs. cost plus pain and suffering. :\



as I looked at your pictures specially the last ones, I can see a TWO story ? house in the background maybe 2 houses down?   AS the stickers on the back of trucks say (actually the opposite) if you can see their windows, they can see your plants, also the smell gave you away.

I have the local "dealer " across the street, and he is my biggest fear.  may not even cultivate the SKUNK varietes sent to me from over seas :holysheep:


----------

